# Suburbs a city lover could love



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

Please share with us the suburbs in your metropolitan area that really aren't suburbs at all...but more accurately cities within the suburbs. I'm talking about places that are delightfully urban in character without sprawl, totally walkable, served by excellent public transportation (internally and into the city as well), diverse, sophisticated, vibrant restaurant and retail scene, housing styles that include those that you would find in cities (town and row houses, condos and apartments, mid rises and hopefully a high rise or two), notable institutions (i.e. colleges and universities).

I'm thinking of those wonderful places that are a terrific mix of the best of city and suburb, places that will serve as models for further out suburbs (hopefully) in the future. *Pictures to go along with the commentary would be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

ok i live in lagny. 20000 inhabs. rich city overall, with some popular areas. in the east banlieue of paris. 

its a mix between strong city and suburb. not exactly vibrant but near vibrant.

famous medieval city with important market. joan of arc passed here.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

where i live is exactly that sort of place, Beeston, suburb of Nottingham (or outlying industrial town that has been swallowed up by a much larger town in the early 20th century).


----------



## TheKansan (Jun 22, 2004)

I live in Kansas City, Kansas, which could be considered a suburb of Kansas City, Missouri.


----------



## Silver Springer (Feb 25, 2006)

*Downtown Silver Spring, Maryland*

*Downtown Silver Spring, Maryland*

*Located in Montgomery county,MD it is the second or first busiest metro station in the D.C. metro system. Home to Discovery Communications, TV One, World Space, and NOAA (National Oceanic Atmospheric Administration) to name a few, FDA is further up the road. It's the largest urban area outside D.C.*


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

^^ I love silver spring


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

Northern Jersey has plenty of urban areas along the Hudson river. Connected to NYC through the Holland Tunnel, Lincoln Tunnel, and George Washington Bridge.

Map of Jersey City, Hoboken, Jersey City Heights










Hoboken














































Fort Lee

They are building high rise condos in Fort Lee like crazy right now




























Edgewater










Weehawken










And of course Newark and Jersey City

Newark:



















Jersey City:



















There are other urban areas such as Bayonne, Paterson, New Brunswick, Hackensack, Englewood, and Union City but I couldnt find any photos of them and/or got too lazy to find photos of them.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a picture of Paris western suburbs. Nothing in that picture is located in the city proper.


_Please scroll_ ==>


----------



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

^^ La Défense, always breathtaking! :drool: :applause:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

not my city but Bellevue is a suburb to seattle and it has a nice downtown, a lot of shopping places, and some office, condos, etc.

it has really changed a lot the last decade that i have visited it


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

and surrey in vancouver - where i live is becoming better

this building is awesome - have seen it in many movies and commercials which are filmed in Vancouver




























it has a skytrain and a pedestrian friendly block with some shops and cafes - not much but could be great



















there is a big development going on close by which will be about 5 highrise towers - condos

it should really make the area more pedestrian

this is what will be going up and is under construction now - Infinity Towers - which sold out in hours










this is at the "gateway" to surrey

they plan to densify and put up towers etc between this one and the other at surrey central


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

and than there is new westminster which has an "uptown" and a "downtown" the uptown is much busier and easier to navigate on foot - but the downtown has a lot of great old buildings and some new developments going up which will make it better

uptown - new west - a lot of high rise apartments/condos make it busier than downtown





































and this is downtown



























































































the skytrain runs through the old buildings downtown



















the skytrain station - where the train is sort of undergoruns - it runs thorugh a tunnel at this point under some streets


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK is a perfect example of that. Here's one which is Tsuen Wan in The New Territories. 

http://www.gakei.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tsuen Wan has integrated in such a way that it is more a part of the core rather than a suburb now. 

The new towns are more appropriate to coin the term 'suburb', such as *Tseung Kwan O* :



















*Tin Shui Wai *










*Shatin*


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

The Hills of Oakland are a very desirable place for San Francisco commuters


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

bay_area, great pictures. how great it must be to live in the berkeley hills and have a view of the bay, the city, Marin, the GG, and the ocean. Nobody down the peninsula has anything comparable and the view is arguably better than from Sausalito or Belvedere. You'd have to be in SF itself and go up to Twin Peaks (or maybe up to Mt. Tam) to get such a spectacular view.


----------



## Encinal (Oct 9, 2002)

College Ave in Rockridge is "the Hills of Oakland"? I must have missed that earthquake. :lol:

I'm not sure neighborhoods within cities are the same thing as cities within the suburbs, anyway, although I do think older pedestrian-oriented neighborhoods should be the model for new suburbs.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I know better views down the peninsula. Try the heights of San Carlos, or Los Altos Hills. I know people who have houses in these two areas. The views are STUNNING.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

Encinal said:


> College Ave in Rockridge is "the Hills of Oakland"? I must have missed that earthquake. :lol:
> 
> I'm not sure neighborhoods within cities are the same thing as cities within the suburbs, anyway, although I do think older pedestrian-oriented neighborhoods should be the model for new suburbs.


LOL....I forgot to change that....oops.


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

brisavoine said:


> I know better views down the peninsula. Try the heights of San Carlos, or Los Altos Hills. I know people who have houses in these two areas. The views are STUNNING.


Better then views of The City and Bay? I think not.


----------

